# How to price snow plowing a commercial lot



## snowplowers

New to this! I'm not use to plowing any commercial lots and bidding them on how much snow per occurrence. I am looking for help on how to price a lot that is around 200,000sf for 1-3", 3.1"-6", and 6.1"- 8" as well as calculating prices for salting the lot each time for both rock salt and treated salt. Another option the customer asked for was for a seasonal quote with everything included (snow removal lot and sidewalks and salting). Guessing you would need either a bobcat or loader to do a lot this size. Anything would be much appreciated!


----------



## CARDOCTOR

are you bidding directly or thru a natl company


----------



## snowplowers

I would be bidding this lot directly from who manages the lot.


----------



## truckitup

For that size lot you will need more then a bobcat.. At least two loaders with 12-20 foot pushers and a truck to cut in with. Plus I would have a good size salt truck, at least one that can haul 2-5 ton. 

I would not recommend, jumping into something that big for your 1st commercial
job. Just my 2 sense


----------



## snowplowers

The company that previously did it only used one load with a 14' pusher. I currently have a couple more lots maybe a little smaller than this one but are seasonal contracts with everything inclusive. I'm not sure how you would bid a 190,000 s.f. lot like this as far as 1-3", 3.1"-6", and 6.1"- 8"


----------



## truckitup

snowplowers;2147385 said:


> The company that previously did it only used one load with a 14' pusher. I currently have a couple more lots maybe a little smaller than this one but are seasonal contracts with everything inclusive. I'm not sure how you would bid a 190,000 s.f. lot like this as far as 1-3", 3.1"-6", and 6.1"- 8"


Not sure we measure snow fall in feet in Rochester, NY.


----------



## snowplowers

I completely understand that! Well if anyone could help me out for pricing a lot out this way it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where... location.... Midwest northeast, etc


----------



## snowplowers

The lot is located in the Midwest area. I plan on using either a skidsteer or loader.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Skid-10fter and pickup/salter. 3 hours, min @ 150 pet hour each.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2147394 said:


> Skid-10fter and pickup/salter. 3 hours, min @ 150 pet hour each.


Dam........ prices like that you'd never retire.......


----------



## JD Dave

truckitup;2147382 said:


> For that size lot you will need more then a bobcat.. At least two loaders with 12-20 foot pushers and a truck to cut in with. Plus I would have a good size salt truck, at least one that can haul 2-5 ton.
> 
> I would not recommend, jumping into something that big for your 1st commercial
> job. Just my 2 sense


2 12-20ft pushers on a 4.6 acre lot? LOL


----------



## BUFF

JD Dave;2147404 said:


> 2 12-20ft pushers on a 4.6 acre lot? LOL


In City Tow land that's how they roll......


----------



## snowplowers

I would imagine you would be at least $500 for 1-3", $650 for 3-6", and $825 for around 6-8". Does this seem low? I don't understand how company's can rent loaders for about $10,000-15,000 for the winter and make money. Also does $400 for treated salt sound about right for salting?


----------



## JMHConstruction

The subs out here make more than that...

Where in the Midwest are you? That can span many states, different weather, and differences in pricing.


----------



## snowplowers

JMHConstruction;2147443 said:


> The subs out here make more than that...
> 
> Where in the Midwest are you? That can span many states, different weather, and differences in pricing.


Basically on the edge of Indiana and illinois...


----------



## 86 CJ

In our area I would be estimating this lot in hourly rates per what type of equipment you are running. The same thing goes with Liquid and Dry product Ice management. You can estimate how much you might use, but its really going to depend on the storm and how long your guys are out there. I never do jobs like this per Push. I would recommend a Skid/Cat with a good size bucket, maybe 2 trucks with 8-10' blades and a good sidewalk crew. Don't forget to put a price in there for snow removal/hauling, unless you dump out back in some grass areas in a huge storm, there does not look like a ton of areas to put snow.


----------



## transbluefm

*snow pricing.*

I would be at $1130 for 1-3 inches.

When you price your seasonal use a 10 year and 100 year average. Then anticipate how many times you would need to plow. If the seasonal average is lets say 72 inches. Maybe you plow 19-22 times and salt 26 times with maybe 8 partial deicing in there. That may give you a good rate.


----------



## transbluefm

I believe your leaving money on the table.


----------



## HadiCoop

I just left my contact info with a few small commercial lots today and one of them being only around 6000sqft. Not sure if they want salt & just unsure of the details overall as I'm still waiting for a phone call from them. But I'd like to have a rough idea on what you guys think this should cost. There's about 4-5 parking spaces and a 40'-50' laneway to be cleared along with a bit of a front porch. I'm thinking it shouldn't take any more than 20-30mins per plow. 
This is a small commercial lot (cell phone accessories) and it would be nice to have.

Also going to be talking with my dentist next Saturday which is another very small lot, maybe only 2-3 parking a spaces, but it doesn't look likes there's anywhere to put the snow. But that's something I'll find out.

Then there's an auto parts store that is still waiting for pavement & sod to be put down as it's a new plaza. This one has about 10 parking spaces down the side of the building and a few more out back. Maybe 10,000sqft of Plowing. My nieghbor works there and was there when I was talking to the owner. Said I had the best lawn on the block so I'm hoping I'll at least get the lawn maintenance job. Would be nice to get both though. Do you guys that do lawn maintenance put together a package deal for snow/grass? I hope this is posted in the correct spot, if not maybe somebody can move it for me


----------



## Doin_It

truckitup said:


> For that size lot you will need more then a bobcat.. At least two loaders with 12-20 foot pushers and a truck to cut in with. Plus I would have a good size salt truck, at least one that can haul 2-5 ton.
> 
> I would not recommend, jumping into something that big for your 1st commercial
> job. Just my 2 sense


WOW, really. My first ever lot was a Costco. All I had was a 1 ton and I put a 8' V on there and a 6' sander, and away I went. Fist event was about a 8" storm. About 2 hours in I knew I was totally screwd. So I called a guy I knew who came with an old 742 Bobcat and just the bucket.....cleaned all night and here we are today....running 3 JD tractors with MetalPless blades, 2 big ass Cat 272D XHP pushing MetalPless plows and a couple pickups and 1, 3 yard sander, which works it's butt off but gets 'er done..........never say never


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Doin_It said:


> WOW, really. My first ever lot was a Costco. All I had was a 1 ton and I put a 8' V on there and a 6' sander, and away I went. Fist event was about a 8" storm. About 2 hours in I knew I was totally screwd.


Yes, really.

At least you were smart enough to realize you were screwed. Some might not. Some might lose the account because they screwed up. What happens if the account sues you for failure to perform?

So no, it is not a good idea to jump into something that size for your first account.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

truckitup said:


> For that size lot you will need more then a bobcat.. At least two loaders with 12-20 foot pushers and a truck to cut in with. Plus I would have a good size salt truck, at least one that can haul 2-5 ton.


Huge difference here.

A 12' pusher can be pushed by a 4WD backhoe. A 20' will need a very large loader. Not to mention being totally ridiculous on a lot this size. Impossible to use during daytime snowfalls. Also, how are you going to keep all this equipment from running into each other? Are you going to hire a traffic control person?

A good size salt truck.................please define. In all reality, a 1 ton\350\3500 can haul 2 tons of salt but to haul 5 tons you're getting into HD truck with a 30,000+ GVWR.

If you figure 800-1000# per acre, the guy would only need 2 tons because the entire lot is not going to need to be absolutely bare immediately like in front of the store and where most traffic occurs.

So in all reality what your recommendations come down to is you're telling the guy to get at least twice as mulch equipment as needed and oversized most of it. Especially for the Indiana\Illernoiz border. And he would price himself right out of work because you have way too mulch equipment for that job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

truckitup said:


> Not sure we measure snow fall in feet in Rochester, NY.


Plenty of other plowers from Rochester on PS, we know what kind of snow you might get.


----------



## truckitup

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huge difference here.
> 
> A 12' pusher can be pushed by a 4WD backhoe. A 20' will need a very large loader. Not to mention being totally ridiculous on a lot this size. Impossible to use during daytime snowfalls. Also, how are you going to keep all this equipment from running into each other? Are you going to hire a traffic control person?
> 
> A good size salt truck.................please define. In all reality, a 1 ton\350\3500 can haul 2 tons of salt but to haul 5 tons you're getting into HD truck with a 30,000+ GVWR.
> 
> If you figure 800-1000# per acre, the guy would only need 2 tons because the entire lot is not going to need to be absolutely bare immediately like in front of the store and where most traffic occurs.
> 
> So in all reality what your recommendations come down to is you're telling the guy to get at least twice as mulch equipment as needed and oversized most of it. Especially for the Indiana\Illernoiz border. And he would price himself right out of work because you have way too mulch equipment for that job.


OK that was a little over kill. I meant to say at least one loader (back-Hoe) (I will use that loader on other sites as well) 12-16 foot pusher. Still a pickup truck would not be able to handle that size lot in Rochester with the amount of snow we get.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

truckitup said:


> OK that was a little over kill. I meant to say at least one loader (back-Hoe) (I will use that loader on other sites as well) 12-16 foot pusher. Still a pickup truck would not be able to handle that size lot in Rochester with the amount of snow we get.


You do realize that there was a time loader\pusher combos weren't used for plowing?


----------



## truckitup

Really? It is not 1970 anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

truckitup said:


> Really? It is not 1970 anymore.


It isn't. To say the lot couldn't be done with a truck is silly. To say it can't be done efficiently or competitively today is accurate.


----------



## SnoFarmer

truckitup said:


> Really? It is not 1970 anymore.


has snow changed?

or just the approach we take?

a lot of guys in NY only use pick-ups


----------



## ktfbgb

Why not do what I do when I go out for new commercial accounts? Find the right person to talk to is step one. Then be honest with them. Tell them whatever your story is like hey I've been plowing for years for other people and finally am going out on my own, or hey I'm interested in servicing your lot etc and I'm wondering if you will let me know what you paid last year for snow removal. I would like to see if I can meet or beat that price this year.


----------

